# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  PETER McCOOL

## amyb

For a noisy crowded with young local people night outvisit this pub like restaurant at the Villa Creole Center in St Jean. Enjoyed delicious pizza and seeing many young families having a night out. Next time I will try the delicious looking burgers and frites.

It was wonderful having that famed pizzaola supremo,  Luigi, making our individual  pizzas.

----------


## Tiffany

Can’t wait to try it! Have already booked a reservation for our first night in case they are busy.

----------


## cec1

So glad to read your review, Amy!  And especially happy that it's favorable!

----------


## le_reve

Where Luigi goes, we follow!

----------


## erikb923

Do they have beer on draught, more specifically any ciders? Looks like a cool spot.

----------


## amyb

No clue. They have WINE! And Jameson.

----------


## cassidain

everyone who goes to Saint-Barth to eat nachos please raise your hands  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> everyone who goes to Saint-Barth to eat nachos please raise your hands



"They're not even pretending to be French anymore!"

-MikeR, probably.

----------


## KevinS

> Do they have beer on draught, more specifically any ciders? Looks like a cool spot.



My recollection is that they planned for a dozen taps, but no mention if any of them are ciders.

----------


## JEK

Add to the list: I don’t go to Saint Barth to . . .

----------


## cassidain

26. Have accras and a ti punch or nachos and a Guinness stout pour vous mettre en appétit. Nobody will care.

----------


## Eve

After a week of eating too much, it may be nice to have an alternative to JoJo Birger

----------

